# What do these pains mean



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi girlies, 

Totally fed up this month.  I am on cd17 and since cd14 I have had mega sore busts and low pains in my ovaries.  Does this mean ovulation has / is taking place or is it just the clomid making my endo worst and the sore bust thing is just a sore bust thing.  I am sick of having to time the   and all the fun has gone out of it I feel like just giving up.  I know I'm a moaning    but its really doing my head in and I think my DH is sick to death of my  .

Thought about sacking everything and soing a bunk to carribean anyone want to join me sign below.

Mrs H xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It does sound like you're either approaching ovulation or are ovulating.  Your ovaries will have been triggered into producing follies so this can cause ovulation pain.  The breast pain is also another symptom.

I've always experienced bad ovulation pain and symptoms...sharp stabbing pains, shooting pains "down there", lower back pain, bloatedness, frequent peeing, nausea, heavy sore boobs with itchy nips   Usually starts around cd10, getting worse until ovulation cd14/15 and then eases up a bit but not completely for rest of cycle...same months did conceive as those I didn't.  When I was on clomid (to boost as ovulate naturally) the pain & symptoms were exacerbated as I was releasing more eggs...

Your ovaries are producing lots of oestrogen during follicular stage (before ovulation) and then progesterone after ovulation.

I too have severe endo (last op was just over 2 & half years ago when removed again by excision)...I was concerned that the clomid had aggravated my endo but hopefully ok...although with the added ivf drugs I'm a little concerned again...hopefully this current FET will work   but if not then consultant says I should have another - which will be my 5th - fingers crossed I won't need it !!

Good luck
Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Mrs H

Can I sign up for that trip!!   

Hang in there hon and try to think  

S
xx


----------



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

Hunni
I dont have any answers for you hunni but it could be you are ovulating or ovulated, the first 3 months of clomid it was like the most severe period pains every day of the month for me and this month nothing until the last three days and my period arrived day 29 , sorry talking about me but maybe it will ease you worrying 

take lots of care hunni


love lisa


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Girls and Natasha the info was well appreciated feel better today the trip to carribean is still on if you fancy it


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm just off to pack my bikini !!

















Take care
Natasha x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi

Sounds like ovulation to me too. But, if the trip is still on..... im coming too  
Good luck for this month  
Jo xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

This does sound like ovulation pain to me too, I suffered terribly with it whilst on Clomid. Hope you feel better soon  

Any room for another one on the trip to the Caribbean  

Jane xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

I had lots of pain when I ovulated with clomid (I too am an endo sufferer) it sounds v. much like your describing.  Clomid also turned me into a paranoid, crying, physco   but "it" made my dreams come true!!

Stay positive however hard it is  

Good luck xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Ahh Bev,

He is beautiful congratulations your a real ray of hope for me.

Mrs H xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yep, sounds like ovulation to me too  x


----------

